# Honda GX390



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Good to be back. Had some personal problems and had to lay off the fix-it fun. Have this engine driving a Quincy Air Comp and it needs a darn good medical. Don't suspect any problem but it's never had a good overhaul. If someone has it, could you pass on the Shop Service Manual. Will be selling the package as soon as I give both the engine and compressor a good check-up. Thx in advance.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

http://hayward.arinet.com/scripts/E...frame&LoginID=hywd&loginpwd=hywd&Partner=HYWD

unless you mean buy, then you can go to honda.com or i'm sure a quick google search will find the manuals online


----------



## sprfreek (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to bump this as it still pertains. 

I'm trying to find the FULL service manual for the honda GX390. I found one that only covers up the section 3. I'd like to find the rest with full part break downs. 

Anyone know where I need to go? Maybe somewhere I can even pay for an online version. I just don't want to wait or pay the extra for the full thing. 


Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

you want both the service manual and break down manual? 

heres a site http://honda-engines-eu.com/en/interface.html, it has the break down and manual on it. its a European site so part numbers won't be right more than likely. not sure if specs are any different but not likely.


----------



## sprfreek (Feb 16, 2010)

No the shop/service manual. Like this (see next post) However, this one ends after section 3. I want the rest of it.

The breakdown parts catalogs are easy to find. The owners manual is also very easy to find. There are NOT what I'm looking for.


----------



## sprfreek (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.torrentreactor.net/torre...rvice-Shop-Manual-GX240-GX270-GX340-GX390-pdf


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure what other manual or whatever your talking about. could you explain it maybe? what are you trying to find exactly?

EDIT: i think i know what your trying to buy now that i think of it, haven't used it in a long while. Isn't just a break down with parts underneath the pics? if so it can only be bought through honda more than likely. best bet is to just call honda and ask


----------



## Bnachuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Has anybody found a copy of the full Engine repair manual for the Honda GX390? I paid 20 bucks for what I thought was going to be a full manual from Torrentreactor, but it wasn't. Only about 1/4 of the manual and it was all general stuff. I need the complete manual.

Thanks
Bnachuck


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.helminc.com/helm/Result....=&Category=1&Keyword=&Module=&selected_media=


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

be nice to know what your trying to do (not sure who i am talking to) but yea what are you trying to figure out?


----------

